# Pump options on a Roubaix



## MattZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi all,

This is my first post so I hope you will indulge me.

I just bought a 2007 Roubaix and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on tire pump types and mounting schemes to consider. 

It is the S Works Dura Ace version (size 58) if that helps any.

My last road bike (now my commuter bike... I think) is a 15 year old Specialized Epic Pro and things such as pump considerations, as well as pretty much everything else, have changed "a bit" since then.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

The most common pump I've seen is the blackburn airstick, mounted on the seat tube, opposite the crankset. Some people with a very narrow stance may have clearance issues, but I've never had any problems. I've used a few of them since they first came out and personally feel they're one of the better mini pumps. YMMV, enjoy your new ride, those are beutiful bikes.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the little tiny <a href="http://www.anrdoezrs.net/click-2336811-10391901?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.performancebike.com%2Fshop%2Fprofile.cfm%3FSKU%3D4394%26cm_mmc%3DAffiliate-_-Datafeed-_-null-_-null&cm_mmc=CJ-_-2019631-_-2336811-_-Crank%20Brothers%20Power%20Pump%20-%20Mini%20Pump&cjsku=4394" target="_top">
Crank Brothers Power Pump - Mini Pump</a>
<img src="http://www.tqlkg.com/image-2336811-10391901" width="1" height="1" border="0"/>and I stick it in my seat bag or in my jersey. Performance Bike has it.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Did someone sew the pockets on your jersey closed?

http://www.topeak.com/2007/products/minipumps/microrocketcb.php


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Roubaix Pump*

I use a Specialized Mini Pump on my new Roubaix. Seems to work fine so far. Here is a pic of the installation.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

No seat bags or frame mounts....just carry a CO2 inflator in your jersey pockets. Guys that ride a full Dura Ace S Works usually have a team car following them.....


----------



## MattZ (Apr 30, 2007)

*Co2 and bags*

I thought about the CO2 route but I am still deciding. I really do not like just having CO2 and I like the ultra tiny mini pumps even less. I am leaning towards the Topeak Mini Morph. And I have always used a bike bag as a bunch of stuff in jersey pockets is a nuisance (to me).

A bit on the bike: This bike would ordinarily be very much out of my $ range but literally right when I was ready to buy the Pro model new, the bike came up for sale on the local Craigs List and I bought it for 4K even. The sellar just bought his first house and needed cash. Less than 100 miles on it (I know someone and knows him and he apparently rides his Ridley all the time), w/DA pedals, flight deck and with brand new Hutchinson Fusion Comps on it as well. So... no team guy here... just a guy snapping up a deal.


----------



## MattZ (Apr 30, 2007)

*Clamp*

Thanks for the pic. Any brushing against it with your leg? Is the mounting bracket the Specialized or Blackburn one?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I use a genuine innovations road second air - its a CO2 pump that can act as a mini pump. Really only use the mini pump part to check tubes and do an innitial inflation, then CO2 to air it up. I can easily fit most all I need in a pearl izumi seat bag - two tubes, a patchkit, two 16g co2 cartridges, tire levers, two tire liners (short section of old tire), mini toolkit, and the pump (with head taken off, but still in the bag)
I couldn't find any frame mount pump that didn't interfer with me in someway or end up hating the asthetics of.


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

I carry co2,extra tube,self stick patches and a tiny torelli pump in my seat bag. also 5mm allen wrench, 5 dollar bill and cell phone if all else fails


----------



## NewTrekRoadie (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the pump I have on my 2007 Roubaix Pro. It looks great...

http://www.topeak.com/2007/products/minipumps/microrocketcb.php


----------



## crc408 (Nov 4, 2006)

I use the Air Tool Road Frame Pump on my '06 Allez. It's a medium length versus the mini.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25953


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a straight top tube (04 Comp 52 cm) but FWIW I use the Topeak Road frame fit, under the top tube. Great pump and not bad looking either.


----------



## BlurRoubaix (Jan 8, 2005)

I run a Barbieri Titanium mini. It's got a carbon shaft. 
It'll pump to 142 psi if you have 3 hours and arms like Popeye. I've used it once and can reasonably get 80 psi. Beyond that would take lots of effort and time. I would bet that most mini pumps are somewhat similar.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

To answer your question, no the pump does not rub against my leg at all nor does it interfere with the water bottle. It is mounted with the Specialized bracket it came with.


----------



## linuxted (Apr 2, 2006)

MattZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post so I hope you will indulge me.
> 
> ...


I really like the Topeak Road Morph. It fits on the seat tube of my 52 Roubaix so yours should be no problem. I like this pump because:
1) Its well built
2) Can go to "relatively" high pressures
3) Has a guage
4) has a tube from the hand pump to the nozzle to make pumping easier.
5) It has a built-in stand
6) It doesn't rattle when I'm riding

Here is a pic of it:
http://www.topeak.com/2007/products/minipumps/roadmorphg.php

The majority of the riders in my bike club use it and that is where I got the recommendation from.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

linuxted said:


> I really like the Topeak Road Morph. It fits on the seat tube of my 52 Roubaix so yours should be no problem. I like this pump because:
> 1) Its well built
> 2) Can go to "relatively" high pressures
> 3) Has a guage
> ...



Any pics with the pump on the bike?


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

I keep a tube, patch kit, tire levers, CO2 pump & cartridges in the seat bag on my Roubaix. Still have room in the bag for a bit of nutrition when needed.


----------

